# wierd tank slime



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i have had b.a. for about 2 weeks and i left the b.a. alone because i thought it would go away after my tank cycled but its still hear after a week or so more and i have a bright light(not sure what type or watt) and use conditioned well water so what is my problem? 

also i noticed that i hace some white see-thru like substance on the half of my tank that is sand, what is it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What is b.a.?


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

brown algea

so does anyone know what my problems with the brown algea and mistery slime might be????


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

flourecent or incandecent light? I would say it's probably your phosphate levels are too high. 
What is your pH,ammonia,nitrite,nitrate,gh/kh,CO2(if any) parameters? That would help alot.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

more then likely it is your phosphate too high. They say to either eleminat light or increase greatly, i have tried the elimnating light theory and it does not work. Your tank will cycle and this should go away in about 6mos after your tank has well matured and settled..for now get algae scruber out or buy a magfloat those work very well on it. You may consider going to Petsmart and buying some phosphate abosrber media and place it in your filter..

Also Bristlenose pleco's have been known to pick at B.A. COuld consider that also.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not PO4. More likey hard water and poor lighting. Maybe poor water flow.


----------



## firetrie (Apr 23, 2005)

It is a fungus. you need better filtration. Perhaps a bio filter of some kind. also remove any non-essential tank Deco. Do 25% water changes every other day and add 1/2 tsp. aquarium salt per 2 gal during refill.

I agree with MalawianPro scrub it and use the phos remover in your filter setup. 

If you have money to throw at it, put in a UV filter. They are a little pricey but the end effect is worth it. Less likely to have a Bac Bloom, excess alge, and cuts out parasites and funguses.

hey its just a suggestion.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

the white see-thru slime i still dont no what it is or what causes it but my corys are eating it up so it cant be to bad right?

i no i have hard water. but i have good water serculation. i have a florecent light.
my pH-7.8 ish, amonia-almost 0, gh/kh-no idea, co2-no idea, nitrite-3.0 ppm nitrate-20 ppm

so the brown algea will go away??
i have a scrubber and use it but would i have to buy a phosphate media thingy every month or so or will it eventually work itself out??

thanks for the help


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

The clear slime stuff is bacterial bloom. Every day or two, mechanically clean the sides of the tank then do a really decent water change ~50% or so and you'll probably see a really good clearing after a week or so. Though, it could, of course, take longer. If you have nitrites and ammonia, along with the clear slime and/or milky looking water, it's probably bacterial, more likely than not.


----------

